# anyone using bloombox?



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with bloombox or producer?  These things look really cool.  But with a $3,500 price tag i thought i had better get some input.  http://bcnorthernlights.com/?page=home

thanks


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 16, 2006)

Way toooo pricey for me...  besides,  it would take all the fun out of building it yourself.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 16, 2006)

And one would think for that price, you should get a co2 tank???  eh..  whats up with that???


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 16, 2006)

It is not safe to ship co2 tanks, it's also illegal.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 16, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience with bloombox or producer? These things look really cool. But with a $3,500 price tag i thought i had better get some input. http://bcnorthernlights.com/?page=home
> 
> thanks


It's a nice looking unit, but looks is about it for my rating.

It's a drip system using a single pump. That's a recipe for failure. You can build your own hydro, eb and flow unit for a few hundred dollars. The eb and flow beats drip easily and it's way more reliable.

If you do use the drip system, get a second pump and use both on each plant. That way if one fails, it won't kill your plants.

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 18, 2006)

I found this for future reference. http://pictures.marijuana.com/gallery/showalbum.php?aid=1390&uuid=2776


----------

